# Original Wing Launcher



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

I received a gift certificate redeemable at a catalog company that sells the "Original Wing Launcher", with two models, "The Stationary" and "The Rotary". Please give me feed back on these launchers.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I have the rotary one. It is similar to the Tangelo Tosser except you can rotate the top around to throw another mark from the same place. It is man operated and used in a lot of HT.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

This thread belongs under the 'Product Review' forum!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

It appears that many threads on this forum belong somewhere else. Why did you feel compelled to single this one out?


----------



## Micky (Mar 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Terry i have manual launcher it works great but ou still need a bird boy to operate it That is why i now use Bumper Boys (the remote kind!!!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

I purchased the winger and I am returning it today. It needs to be staked down, which is hard to do in the Rocky Mountains, even in the summer. Around here we either have rocks or frozen rocks. Also, it operates like a big sling shot. You just pull back and let it fly. It takes two strong arms to operate, leaving no hands for a popper or duck call.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Terry said:


> I purchased the winger and I am returning it today. It needs to be staked down, which is hard to do in the Rocky Mountains, even in the summer. Around here we either have rocks or frozen rocks. Also, it operates like a big sling shot. You just pull back and let it fly. It takes two strong arms to operate, leaving no hands for a popper or duck call.


Terry -

Some of the guys from the unit I was in bought me one of these when I retired from the Air Force.

While I understand the hard ground issue, the rest is easy to over come.

Load the gun before you load the winger and put it safely on the ground.
Put the duck call in your mouth and leave it there after you load the winger.
Grab the strap and sit down.
Once in the "loaded" position you can keep it "loaded" with one hand and fair back.
Blow duck call...
Let go strap....
Pick up and fire gun...

Takes a few tries to work out the kinks but it's easy once you get there...

Good Luck!

Joe S.


----------



## Micky (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds to me like you could just throw the damn duck yourself and save yourself a few hundred bucks. DUH!


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

You guys are to busy pull'n, blow'n, and trying to shoot, you need another arm to correct that dog if'n he breaks, the orig winger is deigned for the wealthy, or a club. DUDE! Hire a bird boy or buy yourself a bumper boy, yall is gonna kill yall's selves :roll:


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

We find value in using this winger, in part, because in this area they use them at HTs quite a bit.

The birds come out much faster, making it more difficult to mark in some cases, and land MUCH farther from the POT than a normal person can get a bird, so the dogs have to get used to marks from them or I feel I may be setting them up for possible failure at the test.

While more complex than a wheelbarrow, it is clearly not impossible to learn to operate and integrate into the set-up. The youngest (9 yrs old) of our three compensated bird boys is able to handle the requirements rather easily.

Joe S.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I reason I bought one was because of HT. My dogs had seen the other remote wingers but they use these a lot at HT and they can really surprise the dogs. I figured it cost about 3 entries and was worth it to thow into a test. They also use 2 of them for a quad.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Get one of the Zinger Wingers or Lucyanas or something with a remote and you can have a single mark (or moreif you buy more) whenever you want.

I'm with Micky, without the remote, I might as well throw the duck myself.


----------

